# ZDF WISO-Internet-Aktion: Gegen Werbemüll



## technofreak (26 Mai 2003)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/einzelsendung/0,1970,2136741,00.html


> Montag, den 26.05.2003
> 19.25 - 20.15
> WISO
> 
> ...



Weitere Infos im ZDF:
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/13/0,1367,HOME-0-2047789,00.html
dazu gleich die passende Meldung von Heise:  
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/je-25.05.03-000/
tf


----------

